# Fish people help please



## chokablok (26 March 2013)

My Goldfish died on saturday, I think it was. Have been putting off it's funeral and busy with hospital and illness. Now I'm feeling a bit better decided something has to be done - opened the tank with the intention of fishing the body out with a jug and flushing down the toilet and nearly threw up  

Then started thinking... is flushing down the toilet really that hygienic?

Help needed ASAP can't leave it much longer


----------



## Elsiecat (26 March 2013)

I'd put in a bag and bin it personally. That's what I did with my frog today (RIP)


----------



## chokablok (26 March 2013)

Was thinking of getting a little tupperware container and burying it in the garden...

RIP Frog


----------



## catxx (26 March 2013)

Tupperware wouldn't biodegrade. I just dig a hole and plop in the deceased fishy, bury over, done, pretty good for the soil too! Just dig down at least 12" or the local cats will dig it up.

Flushing dead fish isn't so bad UNLESS they're big enough to block up the toilet! NEVER flush live fish obviously.


----------



## Luci07 (26 March 2013)

I put dead fish in the garden refuse for recycling...


----------



## Toffee44 (26 March 2013)

I'm a flusher I'm afraid.


----------



## giddyupalfie (26 March 2013)

If the goldfish died on saturday then why are you only just doing something about it now?


----------



## Elsiecat (27 March 2013)

^if OP is anything like me I like to leave it a little bit so I know creature is definitely dead.


----------



## dunthing (27 March 2013)

I would be very careful about burying the fish in your garden. Many years ago, I had a dead fish to dispose of, buried it fairly deep and with all due reverence. About five days later, our horrible dog came indoors and dropped the fish, minus eyes and some flesh, onto the carpet. Mine now go in the compost/recycling bin.


----------



## chokablok (27 March 2013)

Chloe as I said in OP I have been ill and was in hospital on monday. Can't see how it really makes a difference, there are no other fish in the tank. 

Think I'm going to bury it in a little cardboard box in the garden


----------



## Archangel (28 March 2013)

When I was 11 or so one of my fish died and I put her in a jam jar and buried her in the garden with a bit of paper with her name on it.   Years and years later, like 25   I was doing some gardening for my parents and the jam jar surfaced again.  There was 'Louise' still looking like 'Louise' - it was a bit spooky.   So cardboard box may be best


----------



## Toffee44 (28 March 2013)

What still like a fish or bones?


----------



## Archangel (28 March 2013)

She was almost perfect, not at all iccky.  It was really strange after so much time had elapsed.


----------

